# Story. Churchill hears of Hitler's Death



## Gnomey (Apr 4, 2005)

As am going to be away for the next 3 months on my GAP year, I will submit a story about CHurchill hearing about Hitler's death in the Spring of 1945.

"In the middle of dinner I brought the sensational annoucement, broadcast by the Nazi wireless, that Hitler had been killed today at his post at the Reichs Chancery in Berlin and that Admiral Doenitz was taking his place. Probably H. (Hitler) has in fact been dead several days, but the 1st of May is a symbolic date in the Nazi calender and no doubt the circumstances ('fightin with his last breath against Bolshevism') were carefully invented with an eye to the future Hitler Myth and Legend. The PM's comment over the dinner table was: 'Well, I must say I think he was perfectly right to die like that.' Lord B.'s (Beaverbrook) reply was that he obvisiously did not"

John Coleville. Taken from "The Voice of War: The second war told by those who fought it" Edited by James Owen and Guy Walters

Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------

